# Rechtevergabe für Files die per sftp empfangen werden



## Markus Taubek (14. März 2011)

Hallo,
folgende Aufgabenstellung auf einem Debian Server:
Files werden per sFTP in einem Ordner auf dem Server übertragen.
Damit Tomcat sie weiterverarbeiten kann wird ein Ausführrecht benötigt.

Von haus aus haben die Dateien nur -rw-r--r--

Ist es möglich irgendwo zu konfigurieren das die Files die per sFTP hereinkommen das Recht
-rw-r--r-x bekommen?

Schöne Grüße


----------

